# Questions from Mountains of Misery Newbie



## johninfairfax (May 3, 2005)

I've registered to do the Century route at MOM this year. First time. I have a few questions:

1. My wife and son want to wait for me at the finish at the top of Mountain Lake. Can they just drive up or is that road closed to traffic? If the road is closed to traffic, is there a shuttle to take them to the top?

2. I have a triple on my bike and have been trying to do hill repeats here in NOVA once a week, in addition to longer endurance rides on flatter terrain. I'm not looking to race through the course, just to finish in around 8.5 hours. Should I be doing more hill repeats per week? 

Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

johninfairfax said:


> I've registered to do the Century route at MOM this year. First time. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. My wife and son want to wait for me at the finish at the top of Mountain Lake. Can they just drive up or is that road closed to traffic? If the road is closed to traffic, is there a shuttle to take them to the top?
> 
> ...


The Mountains of Misery is one of my favorite rides. I have done it every year since 2002.

Insofar as your first question is concerned, I think that it is possible for your wife and son to drive to the top via the backside of the mountain (i.e., the side opposite the one we will be climbing). However, the organizers strongly discourage people from driving to the top. Parking is limited and the whole scene at the top can be chaotic. In past years, the orgainzers have asked that spectators park at the starting area and take the shuttle to the finish line. 

Insofar as your second question is concerned, it is impossible for me to answer it. My usual finishing time is between 8 and 9 hours, although it took me over 12 hours the first year I did the ride (I collapsed on the final climb, spent an hour in a car cooling down and rehydrating, and then walked and crawled (literally) to the finish line). I know people who do little preparation who finish in 6 or 7 hours. I try to get as much climbing in as I can during April and May. What I think that you will find much more valuable than hill repeats is climbing very long hills -- drive out to the Blue Ridge and do some climbs such as Mt. Weather or climb South Mountain in Maryland. And, whatever you do, keep the triple. I have a triple and use the small chain ring exactly twice per year, one of those times is on the Mountains of Misery.

If you need more specific advice about organizational matters, such as the shuttles, contact James Demarco (james at runaboutsports dot com). He is the organizer for the event and is very helpful. He responds promptly to emails and is an all around good guy.
If you want to PM me for any other advice, feel free to do so.

If you really are serious about the 8.5 hour finish time (and not sandbagging us like a friend of mine who cried how weak he was and then finished in under six hours), you might just see me at the finish. bas, who posts here, and I have finished within minutes of each other in past years without ever meeting each other. We should try to arrange some type of meeting at the finish.

Good luck.


----------



## johninfairfax (May 3, 2005)

Thanks, MarkS. I definitely plan to get out to the Blue Ridge in early May and do some rides. I'll touch base with you as the ride approaches to see if we can meet at the finish.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

johninfairfax said:


> I've registered to do the Century route at MOM this year. First time. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. My wife and son want to wait for me at the finish at the top of Mountain Lake. Can they just drive up or is that road closed to traffic? If the road is closed to traffic, is there a shuttle to take them to the top?
> 
> ...



How much do you weigh?

I'm about 180, and I need the 12-27 rear with a triple crank.

Ride time was about 7:30 last year - but actual time was just under 9 hours. 

It is brutal. Hopefully you can ride a century. But it is fun to suffer with everyone else.

Prepare to cramp on the final climb. It's pretty steep such that I need to start going sideways to get my feet in the pedals.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

johninfairfax said:


> Thanks, MarkS. I definitely plan to get out to the Blue Ridge in early May and do some rides. I'll touch base with you as the ride approaches to see if we can meet at the finish.



Mass-Sky ride via pptc is in 2 weeks. 


I will be doing some skyline/rt 211 work soon.


----------



## johninfairfax (May 3, 2005)

I'm 170 pounds and have ridden the Reston Century and Seagull Century several times. The Seagull is pancake flat and Reston has some hills, but nothing like MOM. So, I'm a bit apprehensive and will just try to finish the thing. I'm beginning to think a 8.5 hour ride time is a bit optimistic.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

You'll be fine with a 12/27 & triple. I ride it with a standard 39/53 and a 12/27 and while it is hard after 100 miles it is doable. This year if I ride I hope to do it under 6 hours.


----------



## johninfairfax (May 3, 2005)

I have a 12x25 on the back and a triple on the front (52, 42, 30). Will this be enough for MOM or should I get a 12x27 for the back?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

johninfairfax said:


> I have a 12x25 on the back and a triple on the front (52, 42, 30). Will this be enough for MOM or should I get a 12x27 for the back?


With a triple on the front, you should be OK with a 12x25 on the back.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MarkS said:


> With a triple on the front, you should be OK with a 12x25 on the back.


I'm too scared 

Going up the final climb - the bike keeps getting heavier for some reason 

But at 170 lbs, should be 'ok' for 12-25.

I remember a couple years ago that teenage girl spinning up with ease on her mtn bike with what - a 22 in the front. haha.


----------



## Skidoo (Apr 19, 2002)

*Gearing up for double-metric*

My buddy, who is a MoM vet, talked me into doing the double metric century option. 
He said he did the dubble on a compact crank and 12/23 cassette last year without much trouble. But I'm dubious, so I'm adding a 12/27 cassette with my standard crank.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Skidoo said:


> My buddy, who is a MoM vet, talked me into doing the double metric century option.
> He said he did the dubble on a compact crank and 12/23 cassette last year without much trouble. But I'm dubious, so I'm adding a 12/27 cassette with my standard crank.


The Mountains of Misery is no place to be too proud to use the easy gears. Whether you are doing the "easy" century or the double metric, by the time that you get to the final climb, you will be reaching for an easier gear than the one the easiest one that you have. I usually have done the century, but attempted the double metric once and quit at the 108 mile mark (that where the double metric passed the starting point and the parking lot with my car). None of the climbs are killers such that you normally could not do them with a 12/23 or 12/25, BUT after 100+ miles, your legs really are hurting when the road pitches upward. It is better to have something like a 12/27 on the back or a triple on the front than to have to walk the last climb. (Not that I can say anything about walking on the last climb. I have learned not to put new cleats on my riding shoes until AFTER the MofM).


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

johninfairfax said:


> I've registered to do the Century route at MOM this year. First time. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. My wife and son want to wait for me at the finish at the top of Mountain Lake. Can they just drive up or is that road closed to traffic? If the road is closed to traffic, is there a shuttle to take them to the top?
> 
> ...


Hi John,

I'm one of the organizers so here it is from the horse's mouth.



The "front side" road to Mountain Lake, called Mountain Lake Rd., is open and clear during the event. Your family can drive up that way, which is the preferred driving route anyway. Mountain Lake Rd. is just west of Newport on 460. There's a sigh there pointing to Mountain Lake. You can't miss it.

Please don't anyone drive up the "back side" route, Doe Creek Rd., where the MoM riders will be. 

Some others have given good advice about gearing and such. I can tell you from experience that it's just a very long, very steep hill that kicks everyone's butt after riding 100 miles and doing a bunch of climbing already. It's tough even by itself, which we do frequently around here. Hill repeats may help you build strength, but after 100 miles that's gone anyway. The only way to do it is to just do it. I'm always amazed at who does, so just go for it and have fun!

Thanks for riding with us!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

mattotoole said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I'm one of the organizers so here it is from the horse's mouth.
> 
> ...


Are you sure about the shuttle? I have a distinct recollection in past years that familes were told to park at the Newport Rec Center and take the shuttle (i.e., one of the riders' shuttles on an empty return trip to the top) rather than drive up and park at Mountain Lake.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

MarkS said:


> Are you sure about the shuttle? I have a distinct recollection in past years that familes were told to park at the Newport Rec Center and take the shuttle (i.e., one of the riders' shuttles on an empty return trip to the top) rather than drive up and park at Mountain Lake.


Mark and everyone,

Sorry about the misinformation! 

You can indeed take the rider shuttles up the mountain. They start a little after 11am, to bring our volunteers to the finish area. There are fewer early on, becoming more frequent as the day goes on.

The main issue is parking at Mountain Lake. They have barely enough for their regular customers, let alone us, so please take the shuttle if you can.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Whats the grade of that final climb?


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

homebrew said:


> Whats the grade of that final climb?


It depends on where you measure from, but the best info I have says about 12% overall, hitting 16% in a couple of spots. I think that's measuring from where it starts to kick up after crossing 460.

I'll try to get some better data on it this year, from riders I know with altimeters.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

mattotoole said:


> It depends on where you measure from, but the best info I have says about 12% overall, hitting 16% in a couple of spots. I think that's measuring from where it starts to kick up after crossing 460.
> 
> I'll try to get some better data on it this year, from riders I know with altimeters.



I don't doubt that there are occasional 16% grades, especially in the last 2 miles. But, I question whether the overall climb is 12% starting at Route 460. This is not a scientific observation, but based on my climbing cols in the Alps and Pyrenees where the average is in the 8% range. I would say that the final climb is comparable to the 8% climbs that I have done. The real killer is not the grade (which is tough whether it is 8% or 12%), but that fact that your legs already have almost 100 miles in them when you start the climb. If you look at the ratings of climbs on the Tour de France and other European races, the category often will shift based on where the climb comes in a race. A Cat 1 or Cat 2 climb can become a HC or Cat 1 if it is near the end of a long day in the saddle. The final climb of the MofM is doable, even for a relatively weak rider like me. But, even strong riders suffer on it. The important thing is to take it at your own pace and don't be too proud to use all of the gears that you have.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

MarkS said:


> I don't doubt that there are occasional 16% grades, especially in the last 2 miles. But, I question whether the overall climb is 12% starting at Route 460. This is not a scientific observation, but based on my climbing cols in the Alps and Pyrenees where the average is in the 8% range. I would say that the final climb is comparable to the 8% climbs that I have done. The real killer is not the grade (which is tough whether it is 8% or 12%), but that fact that your legs already have almost 100 miles in them when you start the climb. If you look at the ratings of climbs on the Tour de France and other European races, the category often will shift based on where the climb comes in a race. A Cat 1 or Cat 2 climb can become a HC or Cat 1 if it is near the end of a long day in the saddle. The final climb of the MofM is doable, even for a relatively weak rider like me. But, even strong riders suffer on it. The important thing is to take it at your own pace and don't be too proud to use all of the gears that you have.


Again, I'm not sure exactly but the 12% figure isn't from 460. It's from where the hill starts to kick up a mile or so after that.

The 2 spots where it hits 16% are, obviously, that final big right hand switchback; and also, just before the first hard left turn, there's a really steep spot that I'm told is actually the steepest part of the whole thing.

Anyway, I'll try to confirm it all this year.


----------

